# FOR SALE JDM S14 SILVIA -RIGHT HAND DRIVE



## billwong (Dec 18, 2008)

I GOT A *RIGHT HAND DRIVE S14 SILVIA* ENROUT FROM JAPAN. 
THE ONLY INFO I HAVE ON THE CAR IS BLACK.
SCHEDULE FOR THE ARRIVAL IS FIRST WEEK OF JANUARY.

THE CAR WILL BE CLEARED FROM CUSTOMS AND ISSUED AN ONTARIO REGISTRATION. WE CAN ARRANGE FOR USA DELIVERY.

PRICE IS NOT SET, IT WILL BE BASED ON CONDITION OF THE VECHICAL. GENERALLY WE SET THEN AT BETWEEN $9-15K CDN.

IF YOU ARE INTERESTED PLEASE E-MAIL ME.
OR CALL DNA FABRICATIONS @ 416 737 1099, BILL

:woowoo:


----------

